# Juju Pose



## LuckyStrike84 (7. März 2014)

Durch Zufall in Youtube auf die Strömungspose Juju gestoßen hat die schon einer gefischt? Is ziemlich Teuer aber scheinbar noch Eigenbau find es ganz interessant! Link hab ich jetzt leider nich, aber Google weis Bescheid! Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## kati48268 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Juju Pose*

Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s2uU756YuA
Page: http://www.juju-angelzubehoer.de/
Kenne sie nicht, Prinzip mit der Metall-Schnurführung aber interessant. Auch die gr. Auswahl/unterschiedliche Tragkräfte.

Gibt's aber auch schon in ähnlicher Form: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=186583


----------



## wobbler68 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Juju Pose*

Hallo

Posen in ähnlicher Form(sahen fast genauso aus) habe ich schon einige male besessen.

Am Anfang ging das Fischen ,in der Weser,damit ganz gut.
Aber je mehr Strömung(nicht so wenig wie im Video)umso stärker hat sich alles verbogen,da wo die Schnur befestigt war .

 Ein Glasfaserstab biegt sich durch,geht aber wieder in die Ausgangsposition zurück.
Aus Metall verbiegt es sich und bleibt krumm. 
Auch ist an den übergängen vom Posenkörper zum Glasfaser-Metallstab oft etwas ausgebrochen.

Bei so einer "Rentnerströmung":m wie im Video sind die Posen OK.
Wenn mehr Strömung herrscht gehen sie sehr schnell kaputt.


----------



## muddyliz (7. März 2014)

*AW: Juju Pose*

Sowas habe ich schon vor Jahren erfunden und gebastelt. Siehe auf meiner HP http://ernsts-anglerseiten.npage.de/posenangeln.html unter "die Weiter-Raus-Pose".


----------



## LuckyStrike84 (10. März 2014)

Für den Altrhein also gut geeignet und langsam fliesende Gewässer, für die Hauptströmung des Rheins also nich?! Schade und wie schaut es bei Gegenwind aus? Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Allround-Angler (10. März 2014)

*AW: Juju Pose*

Die Idee ist so neu nicht, gibt genug andere Hersteller, z. B. Cralusso.
Stehen stabiler in der Strömung.
Teilweise wird sogar behauptet:
1-halten sich in der Strömung genau in der Spur--> kurze Ruten möglich
2-schwimmen gegen die Strömung--> Befischen z. B. der anderen Uferseite unter Büschen/ Bäumen
3-vollkommenes Stillhalten an der Stelle möglich--> sehr interessant auch zum Stellfischangeln auf Raubfisch mit kurzen Ruten

Man möge mir Beweise für Punkt 1-3 bringen, statt markiger ähm marketing-mäßiger Sprüche|wavey:.


----------



## kati48268 (10. März 2014)

*AW: Juju Pose*

Ich kann nur von den Jenzi Driftposen berichten, da funktioniert das Prinzip, aber halt nicht endlos.

Die Posen schwimmen gegen die Strömung, bis sie einen bestimmten Punkt erreicht haben. 
Ich konnte damit in der Ems (druckvolle, aber nicht reissende Strömung) _rund 2m über die Rutenspitze hinaus_ angeln. Da bleibt die Pose mehr oder weniger stabil stehen, bricht ab und zu aus.
Wenn man bedenkt, dass normale Posen zum eigenen Ufer gedrückt werden, sind 2m schon eine Menge.
Super, um z.B. vor einem Uferbusch zu fischen.

Cralusso-Posen stehen stabil in der Strömung, das ist ihr Merkmal, gehen aber nicht über die Rutenlänge raus.

Habe auch noch andere, ältere Driftposen, die aber nicht mehr gebaut werden.


----------



## aalharry (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Juju Pose*

Habe die Posen auch gerade im Internet gefunden. Gefallen mir sehr gut.
Fürs Köderfisch angeln bei leichter Strömung müssen die Posen dann ja gut sein!


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Juju Pose*

Sieht ja schon durchaus interessant aus, ich meine aber sowas oder zumindest sowas ähnliches schon auch mal bei Jenzi gesehen zu haben, siehe:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=232187 

Weiß aber nicht ob es das gleiche Prinzip ist oder nicht.


----------

